
Terminal – The New Windows Terminal - stockkid
https://github.com/microsoft/terminal
======
semi-extrinsic
> The Windows Terminal is in the very early alpha stage, and not ready for the
> general public quite yet. If you want to jump in early, you can try building
> it yourself from source.

> Otherwise, you'll need to wait until Mid-June for an official preview build
> to drop.

~~~
sebazzz
If you want to try it, you need to:

1\. Enable developer mode in Windows 10

2\. Download the msix package from the artifacts page of the latest build in
Azure pipelines

3\. Extract the msix, with 7-zip for instance.

4\. The directory which contains the application manifest should be moved to a
suitable location.

5\. Run in Powershell: Add-Appxpackage -Path <path>\App manifest.xml -Register

Windows Terminal appears in your start menu.

------
saagarjha
Discussed earlier this month:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19840447](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19840447)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19844678](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19844678)

------
IceyEC
I visited this fully expecting it to be another javascript terminal that runs
in Electron and was pleasantly surprised to see a C++ project by Microsoft
instead ;-)

------
Annatar
What's the compatibility with DEC VT family (100, 220, 300, 400) like, id est
can this program be used to ssh into a UNIX®️ host and do work as one would
for example with PuTTY?

~~~
_blu
of course. you can use ssh in powershell already without putty

~~~
Annatar
That is not what I asked. I asked how well this new terminal emulates DEC VT-
family of terminals.

~~~
Splognosticus
I'm disappointed you're getting downvoted, since proper terminal emulation is
something I'd like in the Windows console as well.

~~~
Annatar
It's a popular thing to downvote me, but that's the history of the entire
mankind, to punish those who ask the critical questions or think differently
from the mainstream. I don't really care any more: if I want to ask my
question I will ask it, the way I want to.

It would be useful if the default Windows™️ terminal had proper emulation,
agreed. That would bring it closer to UNIX®️ and make Windows™️ much more
useful. That is logical but as you saw not obvious, especially not around
here.

------
pvg
It's quite bare-bones, at this early stage, if anyone is feeling the urge to
build it - might as well wait for the released previews.

